# My Pirate Pistols...



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

So these are two cheap little toy pirate pistols I found at a dollar store that I thought would make a nice addition to the pirate skeleton I'm putting together for Halloween. As you can see I drew a quick sketch like usual to give me a few idea on what could be done to improve them, and as you can also tell from the sketch I SUCK at drawing, lol!










Okay so in this picture you can see that I've opened the pistols up and taken all the pieces off. What's funny is the pistols are so cheap they don't even use the flintlock style pin! You can see in this picture there is a second pin that hides behind it.










As you can see things are really coming back together now with one pistol already finished and the other already over half finished. I found some very cool upholstery tacks for under a buck!

And of course like normal I took a trip to the local bead store and found two beads I liked, though I also had to repaint those as well. You really can't see it well on these picture but I added a small loop on the bottom of the butt of the stock which I plan to attach the beads too...










So here they are the finished product! It's almost hard to believe these are the same pistols I started out with. All in all I think they turned out great!


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, 

Okay, can anyone tell me why movie links appeared in my post?? And how can I get rid of them?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great. Can't wait to see what you use them for


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Halloween Cats said:


> Meow,
> 
> Okay, can anyone tell me why movie links appeared in my post?? And how can I get rid of them?


You used URL tags instead of IMG tags. Since the pictures are in your photobucket account, you copy the IMG text from there and copy it here.

photobucket help
Otherwise, Roxy can fix your post for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fixed!

I like the paint job on these. The brown and bronze look really good together.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Fixed!
> 
> I like the paint job on these. The brown and bronze look really good together.


 Meow,

Thank you!


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Plastic Ninja said:


> Looks great. Can't wait to see what you use them for


 Meow,

Thank You!! I have a latex skeleton that I have a pirate costume I'm putting together for, as well as another pirate that I hope to one day make pop up out of a well I'm making...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look really nice the way you have them finished off. I like the addition of the tacks. What was the small wording on the guns before you started.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

scareme said:


> Those look really nice the way you have them finished off. I like the addition of the tacks. What was the small wording on the guns before you started.


 Oh the basic 'This product is made by, ect.. ect.. from ect.. ect.. " I just painted over it so hopeful I didn't **** off the makers, though I thing my finished produce looks better then theirs, hehehehe...

As for the tacks I picked them up at walmart for under a buck! The most expensive part of the pistols was the beads on the end. All in all I think it can out as about three dollars for each pistol.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice! I like all the extra little details you added, like the purple jewel.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

those look awesome! you've made awesome props out of cheep toys! that's something to be proud of!


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

DisneyDellsDude said:


> Very nice! I like all the extra little details you added, like the purple jewel.


 Meow,

Thank you, I use acrylic gems in most of the props I improve, mainly little things like red gems for the eyes and such, but on others like the pirate pistol and the compass I did they play a more decorative roll, I've always enjoyed the little fancy touch it gives...


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> those look awesome! you've made awesome props out of cheep toys! that's something to be proud of!


 Thank you very much! I enjoy taking little things and improving them like this, Aside from the pirate pistols I've done a pirate compass, two smaller twin swords, and a few other props which I really should post pictures of...


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

Whats really great is with the new pirate movie out I bet theres going to be a wave of pirate stuff coming to the stores! It's the best time to pick up new projects!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------

